# XS Direct insurance - anybody insured with them?



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello guys

Just wondering if anybody is insured with XS Direct? I am getting rather ridiculous quotes on the GTR from mainstream insurers and found these guys with a quote of 2.5k and 3k excess. I know this would sound crazy, but comparing it with 6-7k from any mainstream insurer, this sounds like a better deal.

What do you think?

Would appreciate any tips if you know a better insurer to go to.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you tried sky, flux or Keith michaels?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

yes with no reply Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

phoned them?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep never got back to me but i'll phone em on monday again


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

We have XS Diect over here in Ireland too but premium is capped at approx 1,000 euro for capacities >3.0ltr with a 4k euro excess, 2.5k seems very high from them for such a huge excess if the operate on the same principle?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

what age are you bobwoolmer?


----------

